# Should I be on progesterone?



## nicky_nacky_noo (Oct 12, 2012)

Had natural cycle DEIVF transfer on Friday. I had an ovitrelle injection at the time, but have no medication to take. I'm getting mixed up between everything I've done previously. Should I be on progesterone?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Absolutely yes you should be on progesterone, Ovitrelle is a trigger shot are you sure you weren't given a progesterone shot rather than ovitrelle? If you had a donor egg transfer there would be no need for a trigger shot. I would strongly suggest you ring the clinic for advice ASAP. Is it a UK clinic? If yes they may have an out of hours service.

Hope you get some advice from them soon x


----------



## Tomtom123 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. If you have an FET on natural cycle (no medications) then you take the trigger shot to make you ovulate so they can then time the transfer for approx 5 days later. If you ovulate then you will produce your own progesterone. Normally  the clinic would do a scan/blood test on day of transfer to check levels and lining are compatible with ovulation and suitable for implantation.  On a medicated transfer you take drugs to grow the lining which suppress follicle growth so you don't ovulate. Once lining is good you take progesterone to change the lining for implantation and time transfer for approx 5 days after you start taking progesterone. With DEIVF it would be the same. Different if doing OE same cycle transfer. 
However some supplementary progesterone would make sure you have enough to support early pregnancy although it would supplement that you should already be producing yourself. If you have a short luteral phase (short cycles) then extra progesterone is good. Also on BFP test progesterone levels and if low ask for extra progesterone at that point. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Tom Tom thank you for clarifying, I had completely overlooked that this is a natural FET so yes your body should naturally produce progesterone after ovulation, sorry to panic you! I would still want to have some in reserve though as in the event of a BFP I would want a little boost of progesterone just for peace of mind

All the best Nicky


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Arty and Tom Tom. I've got some left over from previous cycles and am sorely tempted, but maybe should call the clinic...!

********


----------

